# gas pain after sex



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

If I'm gasy or constipated and have sex, I often get severe pain afterwards that radiates into my rectum and vagina. I feel that this is related, does anyone have any feedback?


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

well, things are getting pushed around in there, so it's definitly understandable that you might have some pain after sex, especially if you're constipated. i end up IBS attacks after sex most of the time. HOWEVER, if this is something new, check in with your doctor.


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

If you are having rectum and vagina pains after sex, you should see a OBGYN. You should not be having those types of pains. Its understandable for your stomach to hurt because obv. of the movement during intercourse, but rectum and vagina pains, check with your doctor. melissa


----------

